# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Bondek slab and block work under slab - required in Victor Harbour

## JanVan

Hi All
I just got finally my approval to  build house in Victor and looking for someone who can do for me job which require Bondek slab and some footings under slab for it as per engineer drawings. Already I rand so many companies but they either not responding even i call them back if they saw the drawings or not showing interest to do the quote. 
i would like to ask if someone here know someone local who can start asap as i can even help if necessary to start asap before the weather turn bad for winter
I really appreciate any help or advice here and reply or as PM (Private Message) as I can send u plans or meet on site any time

----------

